# smile



## crls_santino (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2016)

Nicely lit, but I find the DoF too thin for my taste and the overall crop too tight.


----------



## crls_santino (Feb 19, 2016)

thank you tirediron, one shot, no crop, i ve seen DoF on the bigger screen after


Just me


----------



## crls_santino (Sep 12, 2016)

another shoot:




and another


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 19, 2016)

I agree, too narrow 'DOF' and the pic doesn't look sharp
lighting seems kinda flat, skin tones a little off
But otherwise a good looking model !


----------



## crls_santino (Sep 23, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> lighting seems kinda flat, skin tones a little off
> But otherwise a good looking model !



i agree 
i am not sure how to get more deep in postprocessing and also could not find a good way with skin tones, any advice?
thank you


--------
no signature


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

Man, #2 is very interesting.


----------

